# Otocinclus: The Suckerfishing (tank size question)



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Will three to six of them be okay in a moderately to heavily planted 10g with an Aquaclear 20? I may upgrade to an eheim when funds allow, and I run an airstone/bubbler at night to deal with surface film/CO2 from plants. 

I keep getting contradictory information. :/ One site says 10g is fine, another says 30g minimum. I just want to be sure I'm choosing wisely, for the fish's sake and not just because I think they're cute.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

What other inhabitants will there be?


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I keep three in a ten gallon with my pfr and tiger shrimp. They have been doing great in there for months.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I only have 6 Corydoras habrosus so far and some orange neos. I was debating adding some chili rasboras, but I'm not sure.  I just didn't want to put otos in a tank too small.

Edit: And my two Assassin snails.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

3-4 would be good in a 10G. People mainly worry about if they can get enough food to eat.
A really good filter would help.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds about right. I've got lots of diatoms and some algae for them to nosh on. I think you liked an eheim 2-something filter that I've got bookmarked. Need to save my funds up! If they'll be okay, then I'm glad. It's important to keep a leash on 'eee, cute!' in favor of 'can I keep this alive and well?'


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

What is the minimum number you need to have to have them display social behavior?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Minimum of six. Though, they're happier in groups of 10+.

If they run out of tasties to eat, there are tons of things you can feed them. From slices of zucchini to Repashy Soilent Green. 

I have 31 of them in a 20 gallon long (my largest school) and six in all of my tanks under 20 gallons. Great little fish.


----------

